# Bug appleScript avec iCal



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau en appleScript et j'ai mon premier "bug"

J'essai de récupérer tous les événements d'un calendrier particulier situés entre deux dates


```
on selectEvents(theCalendar, startDate, endDate)
	tell application "iCal"
		tell calendar theCalendar
			set weekHours to every event whose (start date > startDate) and (start date < endDate)
		end tell
	end tell
	return weekHours
end selectEvents
```

J'ai donc récupérer un code glaner sur le forum mais seulement voilà tous mes événements récurents ne sont pas sélectionné alors que c'est OK pour tous les autres.

Un peu étrange, non? quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Novembre 2010)

Pour faire court, via AppleScript seulement, tu ne peux pas. 

Par contre, tu peux via ObjC : http://developer.apple.com/library/...rStoreProgGuide/Articles/FetchingRecords.html

ou bien en gardant AppleScript mais en utilisant des scripts shell qui analysent les fichiers de calendriers. iCalBuddy peut fortement t'aider dans ce cas : http://hasseg.org/icalBuddy/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Je trouves ça vraiment dommage de passer par de l'objC
Je vais creuser la piste que tu m'as donné 

Un grand Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------




Zeusviper a dit:


> ou bien en gardant AppleScript mais en utilisant des scripts shell qui analysent les fichiers de calendriers. iCalBuddy peut fortement t'aider dans ce cas : http://hasseg.org/icalBuddy/



Il semblerait que iCalBuddy n'existe plus...


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Novembre 2010)

iNico88 a dit:


> Il semblerait que iCalBuddy n'existe plus...



 
iCalBuddy existe bien tjrs. La dernière version(1.7.13) date du 30/08/2010


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> iCalBuddy existe bien tjrs. La dernière version(1.7.13) date du 30/08/2010


certes mais le lien est mort....
euh rectification il était mort... sans doute en maintenance désolé


----------

